# My Blog - Scottish Trip 32 days



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Firstly I am apologising for the lateness in submitting my blog. Unfortunately I experienced a considerable lack of internet connection whilst I was away, so what I had intended to be a daily blog, turned into a diary. However, as you can see I have now submitted it and if anyone would like any more information, please communicate.

I have been asked, would I do it again, and the answer is definitely yes, though, no need at the moment to return to Scotland, and what did I miss being a solo traveller, well the answer to that was not having somebody to share the amazing scenery with. Thank you Scotland.

Jenny


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you have a link to your blog please ?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

If you look a couple of previous topics to the one posted by me, Nuke has posted that I have added my blog to MHF and the link is there.

Jenny


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi I clicked on Discussion, View Blogs, Jennifer's is the top one at the moment, and click on title, Scottish trip 32 days.

Val


----------

